# Handtool Secret Santa - GET IT POSTED



## Mr Ed (3 Oct 2008)

OK, as promised here are the rules/instructions for the handtool secret santa.

1. If you wish to participate, PM me your name and postal address (I will not disclose this to anyone other than your allocated santa)
2. Closing date for names to be with me is 31st October, which happens to be 4 weeks today
3. There is no upper or lower value limit - you should give something that you would be happy to receive yourself.
4. Gifts can be shop-made, purchased, something you already own ; whichever suits you best, provided it is handtool related. Personally I think we will get most satisfaction out of this by going with shop-made items if you can, but its by no means compulsory.
5. Once I have all the names I will allocate a Santa to each of the participants in a random draw.
6. Once the list is compiled I will PM the name and address of the person you are allocated to send a gift to, back to you.
7. You are responsible for organising (and paying for) the postage of the gift to arrive in time. I think in the interests of fairness we should assume this is UK only as a starting point, then if the need for any international santa transactions arises I'll try to find someone who is OK with the additional postage costs, but no guarantees.
8. If for whatever reason you need to drop out, let me know as soon as you can so I can try and rearrange the list
9. Er
10.That's it.


Cheers, Ed. :ho2 

NB - Any questions / clarifications post them in this thread - there's bound to be something I've not thought of!

NB2 - for ideas, this is the link for the Woodnet thread, but don't be put off by the first item posted!

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthread ... art=1&vc=1


----------



## Karl (3 Oct 2008)

Sounds good to me Ed - PM sent.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## woodbloke (3 Oct 2008)

PM sent - Rob


----------



## wizer (3 Oct 2008)

Should be fun. PM Sent


----------



## Mr Ed (5 Oct 2008)

All those who voted 'yes' in the original poll; don't forget to register by PM'ing me your name and address.

Cheers, Ed.


----------



## TheTiddles (5 Oct 2008)

Have you seen the value of some of the items they gave away? LN planes were changing hands! Oh to live in the land of the brave, the home of the free and the country who's economy is being brought down by copious debt, now we know why!

Aidan


----------



## Waka (5 Oct 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## wizer (5 Oct 2008)

It's a toughy. My first reaction to that thread was that we need a price limit. But then my idea of a gift might differ from someone elses, so how do you pitch the price limit?? I don't think anyone here is going to be buying LN planes.

I think you should give what you consider reasonable, but not be offended if your present doesn't match what you gave. It's all about the spirit of xmas (bah humbug). Good will to all men, and all that.

I really want to make something but not sure I'll find the time or skill.


----------



## Mr Ed (5 Oct 2008)

I did think about value and arrived at much the same conclusion as Wizer.

The problem is that to set a specific cash value might be a barrier to some people taking part and is also difficult to quanitfy with shop made items. I nearly didn't post the link to the Woodnet one as there are clearly some items there that are way beyond what any of us would consider sending for something like this and didn't want to set the wrong expectation.

In the end, the best guidance I could come up with is to send *something you would be happy to receive yourself*. Although we all probably have slightly different ideas about what that would be, I'd like to think they'll all work out similar enough that everyones happy in the end.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## MikeG. (5 Oct 2008)

EdSutton":35r9qhdq said:


> 5. Once I have all the names I will allocate a Santa to each of the participants in a random draw.



Oooooohhhh, couldn't you just have fun with that, Ed!!


----------



## Aled Dafis (5 Oct 2008)

I'm in.

PM sent.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## pedder (6 Oct 2008)

I'm in, if you find some santa to ship to Germany.
PM send.

Cheers Pedder


----------



## Mr Ed (6 Oct 2008)

The uptake is looking really good; so far my list has 10 santas little helpers on it.

Still room for plenty more, so if you're two minds as to wether or not to do it why not throw caution to the wind and give it a go!

Ho, ho, ho

Ed


----------



## wizer (6 Oct 2008)

Come on guys, this'll be fun.


----------



## bobscarle (6 Oct 2008)

OK, you've talked me into it. Not sure what to make yet, or whether anybody would want what I can make, but I'll give it a go.

PM sent

Bob


----------



## ByronBlack (7 Oct 2008)

Sounds like a fine idea, count me in. PM on its way.


----------



## Ironballs (7 Oct 2008)

Why not count me in, PM will follow.

Now then, time to start those threads about my love of Holtey planes :twisted:


----------



## Aled Dafis (7 Oct 2008)

Ironballs

Why not have a go at making one - https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=25988

Regards

Aled


----------



## Lataxe (7 Oct 2008)

Er.....I am thick. What is this all about? Is it an anonymous tool donation club thingy-whatsit? What is a PM and how do I send it? (Please use words of one syllable or less).

Lataxe, a dunce


----------



## Mr Ed (7 Oct 2008)

Hi Lataxe

My original post contains the gist of the idea;

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=26876

and then the more detailed rules are at the start of this thread.

PM is a private mail, which you can access by clicking in the thing at the top of the screen that probably says 'you have no new messages'

Any more questions stick them in this thread and I'll try to answer.

Cheers, Ed.


----------



## big soft moose (7 Oct 2008)

Lataxe":19j29s0j said:


> Er.....I am thick. What is this all about? Is it an anonymous tool donation club thingy-whatsit? What is a PM and how do I send it? (Please use words of one syllable or less).
> 
> Lataxe, a dunce



Its secret santa - you sign up then you send a present to the person whos name yo are given , and someone is nominated to send one to you

pm = private message. Hit the button marked pm under someones name and type in the little box exactly as you would if posting on a thread , then hit submit.


----------



## big soft moose (7 Oct 2008)

ed, what a great idea and thanks for organising - Im in , pm to follow.

(though i wont be buying anyone a LN plane - with our wedding due in march swimbo would kill me)


----------



## mahking51 (10 Oct 2008)

Ed,
PM sent
Martin


----------



## Mr Ed (10 Oct 2008)

Martin

No PM has arrived - are you sure you sent it?

Cheers, Ed


----------



## ac445ab (12 Oct 2008)

Ciao  
I adopted this great idea and I am coordinating a similar event:

http://www.arcadilegno.it/viewtopic.php ... sc&start=0

Sorry, it is in Italian

Giuliano


----------



## Mr Ed (12 Oct 2008)

Good for you Giuliano

I 'borrowed' the idea from elsewhere, so it seems fitting that it passes on again in the same manner.

It would be great to see the gifts you guys exchange so do post a link here to your thread when the time comes.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## ac445ab (12 Oct 2008)

EdSutton":2pr8ug34 said:


> It would be great to see the gifts you guys exchange so do post a link here to your thread when the time comes.
> 
> Cheers, Ed



Ok! I will do  

Ciao


----------



## Mr Ed (15 Oct 2008)

14 registered now, but room for plenty more. There must be a few out there who voted yes in the poll but not yet sent me a PM - there's still time.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oct 2008)

I didn't register in the poll Ed, as I had concerns after visiting other sites and seeing LNs being sent! 
The money doesn't bother me so much, it's the problems and ill-feeling associated with such a thing and the effect of someone sending a LN block and receiving a 6" rule :lol: (OK, and the money  )

With your recent details (this thread) I've come round to thinking this is a great idea! 

pm sent


----------



## Mr Ed (19 Oct 2008)

I know where you're coming from Tony and I must admit I do have a bit of residual concern about mismatched expectations. I'm hoping that most of us would have our ideas of what to send (and therefore what we expect to receive) pitched at a similar level.

Only time will tell!
 
Cheers, Ed


----------



## Mr Ed (19 Oct 2008)

Just had a quick look on Woodnet and they are doing it again this year. They only launched a few days ago and have 30 participants already!

We are up to 16 now, which I think is good going. I wonder if there are any further potential santas helpers here still to register to help us keep up with our American cousins?
8-[ 
Cheers, Ed


----------



## Karl (19 Oct 2008)

Ed/Tony

I too had the same thoughts - not that i'll be sending an LN, but if I received one i'd feel really bad.... and good :lol: 

Anyway, what about setting a "guideline spend" (for want of a better phrase). But it's up to you if you want to spend a bit more. Not sure how this would work out for home made items.

Then again, I think i'd trust the judgement and values of those who would sign up for the SS. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## woodbloke (19 Oct 2008)

EdSutton":3hgo0q6c said:


> I know where you're coming from Tony and I must admit I do have a bit of residual concern about mismatched expectations. I'm hoping that most of us would have our ideas of what to send (and therefore what we expect to receive) pitched at a similar level.
> 
> Only time will tell!
> 
> Cheers, Ed


As Ed said earlier in this thread if I recollect, 'shop made gifts would seem to me to be appropriate, which is what I'll be doing - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (19 Oct 2008)

Shop-made is the route I intend to be going. I didn't want to say that its mandatory, but I strongly enouraged it in my initial post.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer (19 Oct 2008)

I'm reserving my decision until I find out who I get. I'll probably have to end up buying something, but it won't be in the region of a handplane. Tho it won't be anything with the DAKOTA name on it :roll:


----------



## Waka (20 Oct 2008)

I'll be going down the workshop made route, possibly a cardboard box with some shavings in it.


----------



## Jake (20 Oct 2008)

EdSutton":1foqckow said:


> Shop-made is the route I intend to be going. I didn't want to say that its mandatory, but I strongly enouraged it in my initial post.
> 
> Cheers, Ed



I haven't got the spare time for that, which is one of the reasons I have backed out after voting for it - along with the mismatch issue - it would be even worse if you sent out something pretty ordinary compared to some some exquisite thing someone has slaved over for hours and hours. Have fun though, it is a great idea.


----------



## TheTiddles (20 Oct 2008)

Jake":2n497b8s said:


> EdSutton":2n497b8s said:
> 
> 
> > Shop-made is the route I intend to be going. I didn't want to say that its mandatory, but I strongly enouraged it in my initial post.
> ...


Think of it as re-distribution of tool wealth!

Very Karl Marx

Aidan


----------



## wizer (20 Oct 2008)

Hopefully this year will be a good advertisement for the whole scheme and next year will attract more Elfs


----------



## Mr Ed (20 Oct 2008)

Well I must admit I hadn't thought of this as a communist initiative, but if thats what does it for you then why not?

If the maxim 'property is theft' gets translated into 'tool ownership is theft' then I'm in for some serious trouble!
:shock: 
Cheers, Ed


----------



## Karl (20 Oct 2008)

Getting a bit twitchy now the closing date is approaching - who will I draw....?????

I have a great idea in mind (well, i'd be happy to receive it), but it may not be that well received by others.

Where's that emoticon showing nail biting???

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer (20 Oct 2008)

Yes I finally came up with an idea earlier today, but it really depends on who I draw :? :wink:


----------



## Mr Ed (23 Oct 2008)

Just looked at Woodnet and the Americans are up to 62 entrants!

Initially this left me feeling we were lagging behind, but then it got me thinking about the uptake relative to overall population;

US population is 305m, 62 entrants = 0.203 entrants per million poulation
UK population is 61m, 16 entrants = 0.262 entrants per million population

So there you have it, according to my index rated seasonally adjusted statistics we are 0.059 more enthusiastic than the Americans!  

Cheers Ed


PS - still room for any more entrants.


----------



## woodbloke (24 Oct 2008)

I started to make my project the other night :wink: [-( - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (24 Oct 2008)

Sign up, Sign up

Only one week left to register

PM me if you want in

:ho2 

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Karl (24 Oct 2008)

woodbloke":2ux97q7x said:


> I started to make my project the other night :wink: [-( - Rob



I received some "materials" to make a start on mine today. All I need now is that new bandsaw.........

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Mr Ed (24 Oct 2008)

Well since we are all in tease-mode, I have also collated the 'materials' I need for my item/s.... :wink: 

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Karl (24 Oct 2008)

EdSutton":20eub3i1 said:


> item/s.... :wink:
> 
> Cheers, Ed



 

Me too actually. A pretty little pair. 

Stop or i'll give the game away!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Philly (25 Oct 2008)

Hmm.....its not "laser attachments" is it? :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Mr Ed (25 Oct 2008)

No, its a camera actually.. :lol: 

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Mr Ed (30 Oct 2008)

Only 24 hours left to register.

Any stragglers out there still waiting to sign up?

PM me if interested.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Escudo (30 Oct 2008)

What ho shipmates,

I have sent Ed a message to throw my hat into the ring, if this helps keep numbers even at this late stage.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## mahking51 (31 Oct 2008)

Oh dear!
Ed, with the mixup I had earlier re this thing I now cannot remember if I am in or out....doh!
martin


----------



## woodbloke (31 Oct 2008)

mahking51":322o8wx3 said:


> Oh dear!
> Ed, with the mixup I had earlier re this thing I now cannot remember if I am in or out....doh!
> martin



Martin - consider yourself 'in' and I'll have something nice and shiny in one of those cardboard boxes below the bench :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (31 Oct 2008)

Officially now closed.

I am making a list, checking it twice etc. etc.

I'll be in touch with everyone via PM shortly.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Mr Ed (1 Nov 2008)

I've just sent out all the allocations by PM to everyone who registered.

If anyone thinks they should have received an allocation and didn't please let me know.

Happy Santa-ing!

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Mr Ed (1 Nov 2008)

I have a late entrant who is keen to join, but unfortunately its after the main draw has been made. Can I appeal for one more santa so I can arrange a pairing up to ensure no-one is left out.

Anyone wishing they joined but missed the closing date, now is your chance. PM me if interested rather than posting in this thread, thereby maintaining anonymity(!)

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Mr Ed (5 Nov 2008)

Thanks to the additional Santas who came forward. We ended up with enough latecomers to do a second random draw. The total now stands at 23 which is an excellent turn out (the Americans made it to 80 so far).

Happy toolmaking / buying, I look forward to seeing photos of the gifts in due course.Now I really must get on with my gift for Mr.X .....

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer (5 Nov 2008)

I have an idea, but I am dreading it! Was this a good idea? :lol: 

Good luck all (especially my recipient)

Now, no more talk of the C word until December 23rd.


----------



## Mr Ed (5 Nov 2008)

Relax Tom, you're supposed to enjoy doing this!  

Cheers, Ed


----------



## DaveL (5 Nov 2008)

Ed,

Do you have a date in mind for posting off the presents?


----------



## Mr Ed (5 Nov 2008)

Not really no.

Last posting date for Royal Mail Standard Parcels in the UK is 15th December, if that helps. I was planning on getting it sent a couple of weeks before that to be sure.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Karl (5 Nov 2008)

EdSutton":ek0869u7 said:


> Not really no.
> 
> Last posting date for Royal Mail Standard Parcels in the UK is 15th December, if that helps. I was planning on getting it sent a couple of weeks before that to be sure.
> 
> Cheers, Ed



Ed

I suspect the temptation to "open" may be too strong for some of our entrants (me included......)


Cheers

Karl


----------



## DaveL (5 Nov 2008)

karl":2c0rqg9a said:


> I suspect the temptation to "open" may be too strong for some of our entrants (me included......)



If you do that, then Santa wont come to you next year!! [-X [-( [-X


----------



## TheTiddles (10 Nov 2008)

I've just finished mine, thought I'd get a move on instead of ending up in the Christmas rush... it's come out so well I'm going to make one for myself

Aidan


----------



## woodbloke (10 Nov 2008)

TheTiddles":38d2abs2 said:


> I've just finished mine, thought I'd get a move on instead of ending up in the Christmas rush... it's come out so well I'm going to make one for myself
> 
> Aidan



...as have I, I've just got to make the .... [-( - Rob


----------



## Waka (10 Nov 2008)

Mines well on the way, been hard at it for two days. these offcuts make lovely presents.

Which Christmas are we talking about here?


----------



## Philly (10 Nov 2008)

Mine also is coming along well. Just need to fit the bracket for the laser........ :wink: 
Philly


----------



## Mr Ed (10 Nov 2008)

The first phase of mine is complete, but I keep getting distracted with other things. This going to work nonsense is quite an inconvenience!

I will start phase 2 this week.

Just finalising design for the camera interface...  

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer (10 Nov 2008)

I'm just fitting the final stepper motor...


----------



## Karl (10 Nov 2008)

I've just had a good scour through the Axminster catalogue  

Cheers

Karl


----------



## DaveL (10 Nov 2008)

I am going to look for a nice bit of wood, maybe at the weekend.  :ho2


----------



## Aled Dafis (12 Nov 2008)

Buggered mine up today :x :x 

and Srewfix are out of more kryptonite :x :wink: 
anybody got some to spare?

Cheers
Aled


----------



## Mr Ed (16 Nov 2008)

Stop the clock...finished mine today.  

Now the question is when to post to avoid temptation geting the better of the recipient :-k 

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Nov 2008)

Finished mine today as well  

Cheers :ho2 

Paul


----------



## wizer (16 Nov 2008)

I'm aiming to finish mine on new year's eve..... :roll: :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (16 Nov 2008)

Finished mine today as well  - Rob


----------



## TheTiddles (17 Nov 2008)

I've learned loads making my XXXXX for XXXXX, in fact the finished result is so good I'm going to make another for myself, but instead of using XXXXX and XXXXX I'm going to use bocote and stainless steel, though the metal will be harder to form than the XXXXX. I can understand why people like using XXXXX so much now as the finish straight from a plane cut is great and all it needs is a little sanding, that said the dust is like pepper spray when it gets to your nose and throat.

Aidan


----------



## Chems (19 Nov 2008)

I didn't think anyone deserved anything made by me, no one is that bad a person! 

Purchased mine and its ready to be sent on, which I think I will send out around the 10th of December.


----------



## DaveL (19 Nov 2008)

Well I made one, but on inspecting it a day later found a small shake, this one will be mine and I will be making another at the weekend. :-k


----------



## Waka (19 Nov 2008)

Mine goes in the post tomorrow.


----------



## bobscarle (19 Nov 2008)

What......NO....Not posting already :evil: . My present is at least 3 months away from completion. Phase 1 is well on its way. Phase 2 gets started this weekend.

Bob (who better get his finger out and do some work)


----------



## ByronBlack (27 Nov 2008)

I received a quite substantial box today with 'secret santa' printed on the box with black marker, the box is now heading under the tree ready for opening on xmas day.

Thank you whoever you are 

It also serves as a timely reminder to get off my butt and make something for my recipient - or I might purchase something, I can't think of anything that would be useful that I could make..


----------



## woodbloke (27 Nov 2008)

Will have to post mine sometime soon, it's all done and dusted...should it have a big Christmas bow on it though? :-k - Rob


----------



## wizer (27 Nov 2008)

Are we all going to post the pics of our pressies on xmas day? I'm going to post my present as close to xmas as possible. It's got nothing at all to do with not having it done til the last minute...


----------



## Mr Ed (27 Nov 2008)

The best bit about the Secret Santa on Woodnet was the thread with pictures posted of all the gifts received. I view this part as almost compulsory!

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Escudo (27 Nov 2008)

Say fella's when we post our gifts to one another are we supposed to write our names on them, or is it a secret?

T


----------



## wizer (27 Nov 2008)

That could add an interesting spin, trying to guess who sent your gift


----------



## Waka (27 Nov 2008)

I thought it was supposed to be a secret.

I was about to send mine off last week, dropped it in the workshop and it ended up in a few pieces, now I've got to start again.


----------



## woodbloke (27 Nov 2008)

Waka":3kxtdljc said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a secret.
> 
> I was about to send mine off last week, dropped it in the workshop and it ended up in a few pieces, now I've got to start again.


Waka - make sure you get the measurements right :lol: - Rob


----------



## wizer (27 Nov 2008)

I don't think the sender remains a secret after the gift has been opened??


----------



## Karl (27 Nov 2008)

I thought the "Secret" was only supposed to be secret until you opened it.  I was planning on putting an explanatory Yuletide letter in with mine, explaining my gift(s).

If it is truly secret, I might just send a 6" ruler....... :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Chems (28 Nov 2008)

Posting mine out today, in the hope that the receiver won't open till the 25th.


----------



## Mr Ed (28 Nov 2008)

Just to clarify, as there appears to be some confusion;

My opinion is that its OK to reveal yourself (so to speak!) by including a note with the gift. The secret bit is that prior to receiving the gift you don't know who its coming from, but after you've opened it there's no need to remain incognito. You can if you want, but quite a few people wanted to send a note with the gift, so go for it.

Hopefully everyone agrees with this, I don't think its worth polling on so I suggest we work on that basis unless there are any violent objections.

As it happens my gift will be a dead giveaway anyway, but I'm saying no more than that.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Nov 2008)

EdSutton":1mkjqsjl said:


> Hopefully everyone agrees with this



I'm happy with that, Ed - that's how I had always assumed it would work.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Karl (28 Nov 2008)

Me too.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Escudo (28 Nov 2008)

I agree, it would be nice to put a note with the gift. 

My gift is coming along nicely. Hope to glue up this weekend. One or two technical problems to overcome first.

All very exciting.  

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## wizer (28 Nov 2008)

EdSutton":2ykxbyoe said:


> As it happens my gift will be a dead giveaway anyway, but I'm saying no more than that.



mine too :lol: 

I'm just as excited to see what everyone else got as I am about receiving my gift.


----------



## Mr Ed (28 Nov 2008)

wizer":vuujpkdz said:


> I'm just as excited to see what everyone else got as I am about receiving my gift.



Me Too. There's such a lot of ability and ingenuity amongst the forum members I expect a crop of highly impressive items.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer (28 Nov 2008)

There's at least one story behind my gift


----------



## Mr Ed (28 Nov 2008)

Its not related to your strapline _'If it can go wrong, it will go wrong' _is it?  

Cheers, Ed


----------



## TheTiddles (28 Nov 2008)

Yeah, Wizer's is going to be a selection of broken parts you can assembly yourself

Aidan


----------



## Ironballs (28 Nov 2008)

Yeah, I er, just need to thumb through that catalogue again and er, s'pose I could glue a couple of pages together....


----------



## dunbarhamlin (29 Nov 2008)

Anonimity, pah!
A certain someone's going to have to go on a serious bender for any chance of that


----------



## woodbloke (4 Dec 2008)

Mine's in the post...going to foreign climes :wink: hope there's no duty to pay :lol: - Rob


----------



## Escudo (6 Dec 2008)

I have just put the finishing touches to my humble gift which will be posted on Monday.

Happy times.  

T


----------



## joiner_sim (6 Dec 2008)

I can't wait to see what you've all sent each other! Maybe it would encourage me to have a go next christmas :roll:


----------



## Ironballs (8 Dec 2008)

Had a little delivery today, will re-package and send on this week hopefully


----------



## Mr Ed (8 Dec 2008)

Mrs. Sutton kindly took mine to the Post Office on Friday.

They asked if it had the name and address of the sender on the package. she turned the back of the box to the window to show them the words I had lovingly written 'From Secret Santa'. Apparently this was not sufficient and they insisted on my full name and address being written on, so goodbye anonymity. :lol: 

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Waka (8 Dec 2008)

Sent mine of the other day and didn't have to put a senders address on, also didn't put anything inside to indicate who it is from.


----------



## Chems (8 Dec 2008)

I sent mine via Record Delivery but didn't have to put my name on it. 

Can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## wizer (8 Dec 2008)

EdSutton":4j5jt7mr said:


> Mrs. Sutton kindly took mine to the Post Office on Friday.
> 
> They asked if it had the name and address of the sender on the package. she turned the back of the box to the window to show them the words I had lovingly written 'From Secret Santa'. Apparently this was not sufficient and they insisted on my full name and address being written on, so goodbye anonymity. :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Ed



So Saturday morning, eyes still half stuck shut, I'm opening the mail. I had a parcel from CHT that I was expecting. The next parcel was a mystery, stuck my thumb in the side to rip it open but for some reason flipped it over. "aggghhh" exclaims I! "I can't open that yet!" 

Missus is very jealous that I'm the first one with a present under the tree. I'm excited.

BTW Mine won't be going out til the very last posting day


----------



## pedder (10 Dec 2008)

sent mine of today, hope not to be late


----------



## woodbloke (10 Dec 2008)

Haven't received anything yet  - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Dec 2008)

I have


----------



## woodbloke (10 Dec 2008)

Paul Chapman":2xotfaqm said:


> I have



Hey Paul - sure the parcel's not soft and squishy?..could be workshop knitted socks :lol: :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Dec 2008)

woodbloke":397howht said:


> ..could be workshop knitted socks :lol: :lol: :lol: -



Might not be so bad - it's freezing in there today  I'll let you know after Christmas when I've opened it.......

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## ByronBlack (12 Dec 2008)

Mine has gone out today, I might have left it too late, but I hope it arrives in time. It was a bought item rather than a made one, but it has a traditional hand-tool feel to it that I hope the recipient will enjoy.


----------



## TheTiddles (12 Dec 2008)

woodbloke":2yznni5f said:


> Haven't received anything yet  - Rob



Obviously you haven't behaved yourself this year!

Aidan


----------



## woodbloke (12 Dec 2008)

Still nothing   - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Dec 2008)

woodbloke":31knafcr said:


> Still nothing



That'll teach you to block up your chimney :lol: 

Cheers :ho2 

Paul


----------



## wizer (12 Dec 2008)

http://www.lastpostingdates.co.uk/


----------



## gidon (12 Dec 2008)

This is a fantastic idea!
Had a surprise package yesterday (huge!) The children are very jealous!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Waka (12 Dec 2008)

Paul Chapman":l7auz852 said:


> woodbloke":l7auz852 said:
> 
> 
> > Still nothing
> ...



Didn't I give it to you last weekend Rob?


----------



## bobscarle (13 Dec 2008)

I have finally finished my present. Just got to wrap it up and send it. Should go first thing Monday morning.  . Still haven't received one yet though  .

Bob


----------



## woodbloke (13 Dec 2008)

Waka":ygz77itf said:


> Paul Chapman":ygz77itf said:
> 
> 
> > woodbloke":ygz77itf said:
> ...


...do you mean the baby S&S? :lol: I that was me prezzie, you took it away with you  - Rob


----------



## Waka (13 Dec 2008)

woodbloke":5yqumi6k said:


> Waka":5yqumi6k said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Chapman":5yqumi6k said:
> ...



No the candle in the wind :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (13 Dec 2008)

:lol: - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (14 Dec 2008)

Well the A-mericans have started already;

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthread ... ed&sb=5&o=

I trust that English decorum will prevail and we can all hang on until Christmas before opening  

Cheers, Ed


----------



## TheTiddles (14 Dec 2008)

EdSutton":435us5uk said:


> Well the A-mericans have started already;
> 
> http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthread ... ed&sb=5&o=
> 
> ...



It's easier for those of us that haven't had temptation delivered yet!


----------



## Aled Dafis (14 Dec 2008)

I've finally completed my gift, but can't decide whether to put it on the CNC machine at school this week to engrave my initials, or not. I'm out of school for the next three days, so the if I go down the CNC route I wont be posting until the end of the week. My only concern, is that there's a slight chance that the engraving machine may ruin the job, and it's just too late to start again!! What do you think?

My gift arrived over a week ago - thank you santa -, but had I mentioned it then, I probably would have given one of the secret santas away; on the other hand I may be completey wrong. My Mrs has hidden the gift, as the temptation would have been too much for me.

Regards

Aled


----------



## Mr Ed (14 Dec 2008)

Last posting date for Royal Mail Standard Parcels in the UK is 15th December - Thats tommorrow!!!

Anyone leaving it til the last minute then tommorrow is that day (assuming you are using Royal Mail Standard Parcels).

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Aled Dafis (14 Dec 2008)

EdSutton":3bk1elle said:


> Last posting date for Royal Mail Standard Parcels in the UK is 15th December - Thats tommorrow!!!
> 
> Anyone leaving it til the last minute then tommorrow is that day (assuming you are using Royal Mail Standard Parcels).
> 
> Cheers, Ed


 
Yes Ed, but for the really last minute guys like me, there's always Special Delivery which gives us until the 23rd :wink: :roll: :wink: 

It also cuts out the suspense and suffering for the recipients :wink: :roll: :roll: 

Cheers 

Aled


----------



## Mr Ed (14 Dec 2008)

Yes you're right. I was assuming everyone was thrifty like me. Mind you on these teachers salaries you're probably in the premium postage market..! :shock: :lol: 

Cheers, Ed


----------



## wizer (14 Dec 2008)

Forget about get it posted, get it made!

23rd spec del for me


----------



## Aled Dafis (14 Dec 2008)

EdSutton":327ree19 said:


> ... Mind you on these teachers salaries you're probably in the premium postage market..! :shock: :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Ed



Hmm! I'm not sure I agree. I'd say it was a pittence, for the rubbish we put up with. In fact the last couple of weeks have been mayhem in school with end of term reports, and mock exam papers to mark :-({|= :-({|= . The hols really do make up for it though   

Just to make myself feel better for leaving another project to the last minute, there's not really that much of a difference in postage cost for small parcels, so I can put up with that.

Cheers
Aled


----------



## Mr Ed (14 Dec 2008)

Well I know I for one couldn't do it as a job, so I applaud those who can.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## woodbloke (14 Dec 2008)

Aled Dafis":1f08n1vn said:


> EdSutton":1f08n1vn said:
> 
> 
> > ... Mind you on these teachers salaries you're probably in the premium postage market..! :shock: :lol:
> ...



Been there, done all that cr*p for 20 years, got all the T shirts etc etc...never again - Rob


----------



## pedder (15 Dec 2008)

DHL-Tracking says parcel has found it's new home. 
:ho2 :ho2 :ho2 :ho2 :ho2 :ho2 :ho2 :ho2


----------



## Philly (15 Dec 2008)

Mines on its way.....

Philly


----------



## woodbloke (15 Dec 2008)

Philly":3i2tibdq said:


> Mines on its way.....
> 
> Philly


Salisbury? [-o< - Rob :ho2


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Dec 2008)

Posted mine off today, Recorded Delivery :deer 

Cheers :ho2 

Paul


----------



## Karl (15 Dec 2008)

Well mine will be going out in a couple of days. I was planning on making my gift, but I haven't been in the 'shop for over a month, so I had to resort to purchasing my gift. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Philly (15 Dec 2008)

woodbloke":3g9d5jqy said:


> Philly":3g9d5jqy said:
> 
> 
> > Mines on its way.....
> ...




Oh, hell! Was I meant to put an address on it?? I thought it being a secret santa and all....... :lol: 
Philly :ho2


----------



## woodbloke (17 Dec 2008)

Got a parcel to collect at lunch time today \/ ... :-k wonder what the postmark is? - Rob :ho2


----------



## Chems (17 Dec 2008)

Got mine today


----------



## Karl (17 Dec 2008)

Got mine yesterday - and SWMBO promptly hid it to avoid any temptation to open early.

Mine's going out tomorrow/Friday.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Paul Chapman (17 Dec 2008)

I haven't even told my wife about Secret Santa - I get enough aggro as it is.........  :lol: 

Cheers :ho2 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (17 Dec 2008)

They'll be blood on me hands If I open mine :lol:, the package has now been entrusted to SWIMBO's delicate care until the big day...will post a pic later so you can see what I mean :wink:







...so what happens to the fairy on the tree, does she get put against the wall as well? :shock: :lol: - Rob


----------



## DaveL (17 Dec 2008)

Posted mine yesterday.  

I have 2 cards from the postman about stuff too big for the letterbox, I will be picking then up at the weekend. \/


----------



## wizer (18 Dec 2008)

I don't know if anyone else guessed, but I know exactly who that parcel is from Rob (not me) 


Whilst I'm here I have bad news. I think I tempted fate with all my previous comments in this thread. Weds night I bent down to pick up a CD and SHAZZAAM! out goes my back! I've hurt it worse than ever before (and that's saying something.) I've been bed bound since it happened and this morning the doctor brought me stronger drugs than I normally take (I was on morphine :shock: ) The result is that my hand made secret santa project will not get completed in time. However, I did have a backup plan in the form of a bought item and I will beg the missus to send it as soon as possible. The up side is that I can guarantee that my recipient will be *overjoyed *not to be receiving my handmade item!  Pics of that to follow in the new year (hopefully).


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Dec 2008)

Hope you get well soon, Tom.

Cheers :ho2 

Paul


----------



## gidon (18 Dec 2008)

Sorry to hear that Tom - sounds very painful.
Hope you get better soon.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## woodbloke (18 Dec 2008)

Tom - hope you're up on your feet again in time for Christmas - Rob :ho2


----------



## Mr Ed (18 Dec 2008)

Hope you feel better soon Tom. Its a rather elaborate ploy to avoid sending out a shop-made gift :lol: 

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Waka (19 Dec 2008)

EdSutton":2yc5btkh said:


> Its a rather elaborate ploy to avoid sending out a shop-made gift :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Ed



Here, here.

Seriously Tom hope it all gets better soon.


----------



## wizer (19 Dec 2008)

I know, it sounds like a terribly obvious ploy doesn't it. They gave me Gabapentin yesterday and so far it ain't working. Still, at least I can reach the laptop!  Crawling to he toilet is no fun tho :roll: :wink:


----------



## TheTiddles (19 Dec 2008)

Be cautious everyone, buying lots of expensive tools can damage your health!

Aidan


----------



## Lord Nibbo (19 Dec 2008)

TheTiddles":2fg9ufs3 said:


> Be cautious everyone, buying lots of expensive tools can damage your health!
> 
> Aidan


 
Ah! I'll have to remember that quote next time I'm at the doctors :lol: I wonder if he got any pills as a cure  :wink: 



Wizer":2fg9ufs3 said:


> Crawling to the toilet is no fun


 
We've passed commiseration between each of us regarding back pain in the past wizer, and your quote is all to familiar with me, knowing how bad it is just getting out of bed or trying to stand up I really do hope your a little better by christmas. 8-[


----------



## Racers (19 Dec 2008)

Hi,

I spent 2 days in bed unable to move with back pain (over my birthday) a couple of years ago so I have an idea how you feel, get well soon.

Pete


----------



## wizer (19 Dec 2008)

Hey guys cheers for the Sympathy. It's really appreciated. This is an on going saga which is getting worse year on year. Eventually I have to come to terms with living with this and adjust my life accordingly. It'll be gut wrenching if I ever have to give up woodworking totally, even tho my current production rate it fairly non-existent. Tho as you can imagine there is a lot more than woodworking at stake.

Anyway I know I am among friends here. Thanks for the continued support.


Shall we get back to being excited about our secret santa pressies? It's definitely my most anticipated item under the tree.


----------



## big soft moose (19 Dec 2008)

oh crapledoodleski - i knew i forgot something.

Ive moved house lately and it just got lost in the shuffle - I did buy it but i havent got round to posting it and i guarantee that it wont get there in time for xmas now

anyway I will post it tommorow so if you dont recieve your secret santa in time for xmas then you know who is to blame.

Pete


----------



## Woodmagnet (19 Dec 2008)

Bad luck Tom, let's hope your o.k. for the x-mas
festivities mate. I take Gabapentin + Dihydrocodeine
+ Naproxen + Paracetamol, and I'm still in bloody
pain. Went to the doc on Tuesday to see about getting
better pain relief and he said I'm getting the strongest
he can give me, so i have to just hope the appointment
for surgery doesn't take too long. :roll: :ho2


----------



## Mr Ed (19 Dec 2008)

big soft moose":3fn54u2l said:


> i havent got round to posting it and i guarantee that it wont get there in time for xmas now



Some of your fellow secret santas have said they will be using Royal Mail Special Delivery, the last posting date for which is the 23rd Dec. Whilst its not for me to advise on your postal strategy, I think it is the 'givers' responsibility to use reasonable means to ensure the items get there for Christmas. So there's still time!  

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Escudo (20 Dec 2008)

Thankyou secret santa for your kind gift which arrived yesterday. 

Do you know, it is a strange thing but I'm sure the best present I will receive this year is just that one.

The ususal socks, pants and deodorant will pass me by as I fumble to open my gift from a distant friend who shares a simple bond. 

The joy of tools and woodworking. 

T


----------



## Waka (20 Dec 2008)

Nicely put T I'm sure we are all of the same opinion.


----------



## pedder (20 Dec 2008)

returning from sweden from a short trip I found my secret santa gift on the door step. \/


----------



## DaveL (20 Dec 2008)

Picked mine up from the sorting office today.


----------



## Ironballs (20 Dec 2008)

Mine was posted last week and I picked up a package originating from Germany later in the week.........

Never mind Secret Santa, how about dedicated Santa =D>


----------



## TheTiddles (21 Dec 2008)

Mine's very heavy, and seems to be clunking around inside a box, first guess is something based around an A5 sized board of dense hardwood as the centre of gravity seems to be fairly central...

Aidan


----------



## Philly (21 Dec 2008)

TheTiddles":3sjjz2s5 said:


> Mine's very heavy, and seems to be clunking around inside a box, first guess is something based around an A5 sized board of dense hardwood as the centre of gravity seems to be fairly central...
> 
> Aidan



That's not a NORRIS A5 sized board, is it? :lol: 
Philly


----------



## MrJay (21 Dec 2008)

If you haven't got yours yet, it might be my fault. It could turn out to be more of a new years gift...


----------



## Philly (22 Dec 2008)

ooh, ooh! A box was delivered for me today! :ho2 

_Must be strong......must be strong...._

Philly


----------



## Karl (22 Dec 2008)

Philly":2agews8g said:


> _Must be strong......must be strong...._
> 
> Philly



Which is the reason why mine isn't getting posted out until tomorrow (special delivery - so if you haven't received yours yet then you'd better be in on Wednesday morn!).

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Escudo (22 Dec 2008)

Only three more sleeps now....


----------



## DaveL (22 Dec 2008)

Escudo":3dqc7alb said:


> Only three more sleeps now....


So I am not the only one counting \/


----------



## pedder (23 Dec 2008)

Only one sleep for me - it's german tradition to open the presents on christmas eve. :wink: 

Merry Christmas to you all
Pedder


----------



## Mattty (23 Dec 2008)

Escudo":387dco5u said:


> Only three more sleeps now....


Brilliant! My kids measure time in the number of sleeps too! They forget very easily though. 
"How many sleeps now dad" "2" "How many sleeps now dad" "2" "how many sleeps now dad" "still 2 Grrrrrr"  :ho2 

Nice thread this and it just shows how much good will there is on this site.

Merry Chrismas chaps


----------



## ac445ab (24 Dec 2008)

Hi all  
We, as you, are waiting for opening our presents!! 
http://www.arcadilegno.it/viewtopic.php ... sc&start=0 


*I wish you a Merry Christmas!!* 






Giuliano


----------



## big soft moose (24 Dec 2008)

MrJay":1n82mlbr said:


> If you haven't got yours yet, it might be my fault. It could turn out to be more of a new years gift...



good to see i'm not the only one to blame - mine went (non special delivery) yesterday - knowing the royal snail someone should get theirs about jan 6


----------

